# To Much Iron?



## tesla (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok I read a lot but haven't really seen this discussed I am growing and the water looks horrible. PH level is good but the water looks like umm... I will throw up a pic and you can see.  I don't know if this is a question cause my plants are loving life right now but the water is almost like mud cause of the iron in it... plants are like 8 weeks old and looks GREAT!!!! Will this make the bud taste like crap? Anyone have the same problems? It is well water Any insight would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Growdude (Nov 3, 2008)

Got a TDS meter you can check it with?

If you have been using is for several weeks without problems then it might be ok its not going to make your buds taste weird.


----------



## tesla (Nov 3, 2008)

Growdude .. No TDS meter.. I am asking Santa for one.  Been using the same water since they were seeds I started a grow journal you can check out what I mean Was just worried about the taste. 
Guess I can't post where my journal is for some reason must wait till 15 posts? 
BTW I am checkin out ur grow with the blueberry

teslas grow journal---> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33565


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 3, 2008)

if the plants look great- leave them alone.

why try fixing something thats not broken?


----------



## megan23247 (Nov 9, 2008)

*What exactly does iron look like? lol*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *What exactly does iron look like? lol*


 

maybe whats in the bucket in the first post


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 9, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> maybe whats in the bucket in the first post


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 9, 2008)

*Hmm...Iron looks like a slab of metal :rofl:*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 9, 2008)

Buy an RO system. They are on ebay all the time for under 100 bucks.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 9, 2008)

*:yeahthat:

Try to buy at least a 3 stage one. I hear their superior to others.*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 9, 2008)

hell I got a 5 stage unit for 80 bucks shipped. You just have to look for the people selling ones they bought and never ended up using. It paid for itself after just three res changes.


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 10, 2008)

Is that municiple water?

Someone would wind up in jail here if that came out of our taps.


----------



## tesla (Nov 10, 2008)

Nope well water non treated, It leaves rust stains everywhere were it sits. I messed up this grow. It has effected the plants, plants stopped growing. Next time I will use a differant water source.


----------



## megan23247 (Nov 10, 2008)

*I thought this was an iron!  

:rofl:  Smoke another one Megan! LOL*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2008)

yes that is iron in the water from the well..I say buy some disstilled water from the store..any pics of the plants?  thanks for shareing


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 10, 2008)

tesla said:
			
		

> Nope well water non treated, It leaves rust stains everywhere were it sits. I messed up this grow. It has effected the plants, plants stopped growing. Next time I will use a differant water source.


 
lesson learned. I am sure your next grow will be fine if you use ro or distilled water


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 10, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *I thought this was an iron!  *
> 
> *:rofl: Smoke another one Megan! LOL*


 
Long time no see Megan. How is the NL grow going?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2008)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> Is that municiple water?
> 
> Someone would wind up in jail here if that came out of our taps.


 

thier allways flushing the systems here..man you hear boil water ecoli present..after they detected..lol..and every now and againg you will get dirt flowing threw..Thanks why i only bath in city water..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 10, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> thier allways flushing the systems here..man you hear boil water ecoli present..after they detected..lol..and every now and againg you will get dirt flowing threw..Thanks why i only bath in city water..


 
sounds like you live in a 3rd world country


----------



## tesla (Nov 10, 2008)

4u2smOke You can check out my grow journal I have alot of pics of the plant.
Buddyluv: Not a 3rd world, Almost another planet


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> sounds like you live in a 3rd world country


 
I  Do  Seattle


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2008)

tesla said:
			
		

> 4u2smOke You can check out my grow journal I have alot of pics of the plant.
> Buddyluv: Not a 3rd world, Almost another planet


 

:bolt: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33565


----------

